# Opinion - Seat Exeo Mods



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

What are you opinions on me making my Exeo look like the Audi Black Editions?

I've Photoshopped an image of my car to see what it would look like. What do you think?



















With matte trim, black roof bars, black trim on the front and black S badge.

Also a gunmetal or shadow chrome alloys? With painted Calipers?

I'm getting a bit bored with it and not sure what I want to do really. Mod this a bit or go for something else, but there isn't anything with the same fit and finish, spec and something around the same age.

(some of you may remember the small fun car thread I started).

Cheers


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

When you said Audi Black Edition, I immediately thought YES, seeing the photoshop image - I'm not keen. 

The black trim will maybe work, but these wheels need to stand as they do originally. 

My thoughts, your car


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like this without the red additions.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

litcan91 said:


> I like this without the red additions.


I'm liking that very much


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Love your Exeo Starbuck 

If it was me, wrap the S badge & chrome trim on the front grill black, have the mirror caps & brake calipers done red & leave the wheels silver, or maybr just go a touch darker on the wheels, maybe an anthracite or dark grey

Love a set of those alloys on my Leon!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Love your Exeo Starbuck
> 
> If it was me, wrap the S badge & chrome trim on the front grill black, have the mirror caps & brake calipers done red & leave the wheels silver, or maybr just go a touch darker on the wheels, maybe an anthracite or dark grey
> 
> Love a set of those alloys on my Leon!!


I'm thinking Shadow Chrome for the wheels, this colour:

Couldn't quite replicate it in Photoshop...


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Shadow chrome is nice


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think the black grill and trim looks great! But please please leave the badge silver! 

as for the wheels I think they're too dark. Maybe a gunmetal finish would work rather than that particular shade. I think BMW Ferric grey would be awesome


----------



## mikerogers2108 (Apr 15, 2015)

Audi black ed trim is gloss not matt. Looks OK...not keen on the black ed wheels though. The diamond cut somehow looks mass produced I can't explain it. And for me painted calipers just looks like you've been to halfords


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not convinced by the audi black edition, I'm less convinced with this. Why do you want to draw attention to small brake calipers? Not convinced with the grey badge either.

I don't see the appeal of trying to make black family estates moreso.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Leave as is. Cracking car already IMHO.......


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love your car Jamie. I'd go for the badgeless grill without the red bits. 
Cooks


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

How about your original idea, but use a carbon fibre wrap for the roof bars grill loose the grill badge. Like idea red mirror caps and maybe a red line across front & rear valance and darken the alloys.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Aren't these cars very similar to the Audi a4 range? Maybe fit some Audi stuff?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hufty said:


> How about your original idea, but use a carbon fibre wrap for the roof bars grill loose the grill badge. Like idea red mirror caps and maybe a red line across front & rear valance and darken the alloys.


A big no no on the carbon fibre for me, makes it look cheap these days...


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

litcan91 said:


> A big no no on the carbon fibre for me, makes it look cheap these days...


I said exactly the same on a 1 series that someone had adourned on their motor on DW only to be told if I looked at the price of carbon fibre you could not call it cheap. I don't think everyone has as good an understanding of the English language as we might like to wish. 
But have to agree it cheapens the look on most cars.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Daffy said:


> I said exactly the same on a 1 series that someone had adourned on their motor on DW only to be told if I looked at the price of carbon fibre you could not call it cheap. I don't think everyone has as good an understanding of the English language as we might like to wish.
> But have to agree it cheapens the look on most cars.


Well the primary reason of real carbon fibre isn't made for looks, but for weight - I don't see it as being glamorous, it just serves the purpose it's there for. I'd prefer gloss black enhancements on additional bits rather than carbon fibre.

At the end of the day, it's the car owner's choice.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I personally think going for the Audi Black Edition theme cheapens the look of your car (just my opinion.)


----------

